# Sharpton's Group Gives Charlie a Break



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks like NAN is finally backing down.
--------------------------------------

The National Action Network, a group founded by activist Rev. Al Sharpton, announced a "cease fire" in its efforts attacking EchoStar, something the organization said will give the company an opportunity to review its concerns.

NAN has been targeting EchoStar and its proposed $26 billion merger with DirecTV. The organization wants the company to carry The Word Network, which offers African-American religious programming.

"In FCC filings, EchoStar has stated that if the proposed merger with Hughes Electronics is consummated, EchoStar will carry The Word Network. That is a step in the right direction," said Rev. Horace Sheffield, president of the Michigan chapter of NAN and the one spearheading protests aimed at EchoStar.

"But we still have concerns as to whether a monopolistic merger is in the best interests of the American consumer," Sheffield said. "The cease fire will give EchoStar an opportunity to meet with us and define the EchoStar commitment to true diversity and protection of consumer interests."

NAN political consultant Sam Riddle said if the cease fire does not bear fruit, NAN will engage in extensive lobbying in Washington, D.C.

"We will testify before relevant Congressional committees, meet with Department of Justice officials, coalesce with consumer groups, state attorneys general and encourage members of the Congressional Black Caucus to work with us," Riddle said.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

